# Skin Rash/Irritation



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I noticed Mateo was scratching and a bit itchy lately, so I looked and this is what I saw:

First, some irritation around his lower belly:









And this is around his belly button-- there looks like skin eruptions:









I put some mild witch hazel with aloe on first, just to soothe the area, then put some colloidal silver on a cotton pad and wiped that over the areas.

Anything else I should do for him? I should say that we just returned from a week at Lake Erie where he was swimming and on the sand, so maybe it was due to some of that (although he was hosed off afterward.)

Also, he had been getting a few little raised skin "pimples" that if scratched would become a little oozy with a bit of blood. I had been cleaning them with some cs/gse and a bit of coconut oil. They seemed to be better....until now (I noticed a few of them around his back and collar area), in addition to this new rash.

I had been thinking it was heat-related, since I notice skin irritations when it's really hot and humid...

I am looking for natural/homeopathic suggestions, ideally. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I was told by my new holistic vet for skin irritations to use Calendula cream................


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I have heard of Calendula... have you used it for your dogs?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

It kinda looks like what Macy has, the vets keep's telling me it is a staph infection. I have used all of the above, not much helps her, I was recently told about oil of oregano it is suppose to have to wonderful benefits


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Staph infections are hard. Applying some bentonite clay might draw it out and soothe the area.


----------

